
Try us out A new wave travel agency - shekispeaks
https://www.thiswayto.co/
======
dang
You'll probably get flagged as spam if you present your work without context
this way, whereas if you follow the conventions of the site, readers will
receive it quite differently.

To follow the conventions, post as described at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).
Then add a first comment to the thread giving the backstory of how you came to
work on this, and explaining what's different about it. That tends to seed
discussion in a good direction.

